# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  New lamasi juveniles

## John Clare

I managed to sell a bunch of my surplus dart frogs in the last week or so and with some of the proceeds I acquired 5 of these from a breeder.  They are juvenile _Ranitomeya lamasi_ / _Dendrobates lamasi_.  One of them is very skinny and I hope it pulls through ;(.  Anyhow, here are some photos:

----------


## John Clare

By the way, they are closely related to _Ranitomeya imitator_ and have similar care requirements.  Like imitator, there are different races of lamasi and the ones I have are known as "Highland" or "Standard" lamasi.

----------


## lnaminneci

They are very Beautiful John!

----------


## Jace

*I agree with Lesley-gorgeous!  Best of lucky with the skinny one-I am sure you will be able to pull him/her through.  Keep us posted.*

----------


## Ebony

Just gorgeous. The colouring is so striking. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Drop dead gorgeous!

----------


## Paul Rust

> Just gorgeous. The colouring is so striking.


*Yes, very beautiful. Oh and so is the frog* 
*Very nice John!*

----------


## rcteem

What line are yours? Do you have a proven male you want to trade...trying to avoid so  much inbreeding of mine

----------


## John Clare

I had issues with these when they first arrived and I've only 2 left (I figured out the issue, just wish it had been sooner).  They are Mark Pulawski's.

----------


## rcteem

> I had issues with these when they first arrived and I've only 2 left (I figured out the issue, just wish it had been sooner).  They are Mark Pulawski's.


Nice...well I have their parents then...lol. Sorry to hear about the problems you have had...glad you fixed them though before you lost all 5.

----------


## John Clare

Lucky.  I'd have liked their parents.

----------


## nx2ured

These guys are beautiful John! I've heard they can be shy. What have you observed?

----------


## Chomp

pretty sweet, i hope they are active and healthy for you. Heard of some bad stories with them.

----------


## whitethumb

john what were your problems?

----------

